# The old girl keeps hangin' around...



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Since before the turkey season opened, this hen has been stopping by for a visit. I seen her in the field beside my house, dusting herself, so I put out a few hen decoys, a jake and a strutting tom. When she was done flopping around in the dirt, she walked up to the house to check out the decoys. Apparently, she wasn't impressed with them so she walked through my front yard, around the house and back into the woods.

She allowed me to get to about 20 feet from her for these photos. While I was taking her picture, we had a short conversation. About what, I don't know, but I clucked and purred a few times and she mimicked my sounds...and then vice versa. She wasn't spooked in the least and kept eating and pecking at the ground as she left.

I just wished she'd bring her boyfriend along, one of these times. 





Bowhunter57


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Very cool. I had a lone hen in my yard about two weeks ago. Haven't seen her since.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I too have a lone hen, she has been around for a few weeks now. She visits my new food plot every morning, just planted it about a week ago. She's probably feasting on the exposed seeds, I think I'm ok to have food on the ground, if I'm not hunting. I guess maybe I should refer to the regs.


----------

